# Would anyone like a new friend?



## Kat_Bath (24 July 2012)

I'm looking to make a new friend or two...
The requirements are: must like Paralympic dressage, must be free Mon 4th PM and/or Tues 5th PM and must have own transport/transport arrangements and accommodation.
The nice but not necessaries are: good sense of humour, in a similar age group (I'm 24).
Would just be nice to sit with someone rather than sell my ticket back and go on my own.
If you think you could be a suitable new friend, please get in touch


----------



## roanrebel (25 July 2012)

Ahh wish I could go, sounds like a great opportunity for somebody


----------



## Jo_x (25 July 2012)

I'm going all day on the tuesday on my own, similar age to you and would be happy to meet up  May be able to come on Monday too...


----------



## atlantis (25 July 2012)

I'm going tuesday the 4th!! Not tuesday the 5th!! Did you mean monday 3rd and tues 4th?


----------



## Kat_Bath (26 July 2012)

Oopsy! Just testing!  Monday 3rd and Tuesday 4th, yes.
Will drop you a PM later on when I'm not rushing to get work


----------



## duckling (26 July 2012)

Ah I'd come if I could but already got 2 days off work for other Olympic events so can't take anymore!
Can vouch to others though that Kat is a lovely person and you should take her up on her offer


----------



## Nightmare before Christmas (26 July 2012)

If I dont get showjumping tickets I will be rather tempted


----------



## Kat_Bath (7 August 2012)

My apologies for the delay in this-Internet connection not behaving very well of late. Let me know if any other takers, I'll drop a couple of into inboxes now.


----------



## LisaS (8 August 2012)

Just sent you a PM


----------

